# Wendeschützschaltung



## 315-2DP (17 Januar 2007)

Ich baue im Betrieb eine Wendeschützschaltung und soll ein SPS Programm realisieren, mit folgenden Betriebsmitteln:
(In der Suche habe ich nichts richtiges gefunden)

*M1* - Motor
*S1* - Rechtslauf
*S2* - Linkslauf
*Q1* - Rechtslauf
*Q2* - Linkslauf
Endschalter *B1* - Rechts
Endschalter *B2* - Links (beides öffner)
Ich habe nur genau diese Betriebsmittel zur verfügung!

*1. Aufgabe:* Der Motor soll eine Anlage nach Hinten und Vorne bewegen, so lange bis entweder der dazugehörige Taster losgelassen wird oder der jeweilige Endschalter erreicht ist.

*2. Aufgabe für mich persönlich(nicht so wichtig):* Wie würde man das realisieren wenn man den Motor durch einen Tastendruck nach hinten fahren lassen möchte, beim Druck auf den anderen Taster stoppen und bei einem weiteren Druck auf einen der beiden Taster wieder in die jeweilige Richtung bewegen möchte. Oder macht man das nicht so?

Gibt es eine Standartlösung für sowas? Verriegelung muss auch sein, mache ich auch zusätzlich Hardwaretechnisch.

Bitte um eine einfache Beschreibung, habe zwar schon etwas Erfahrung mit SPS S7 aber da habe ich etwas gezweifelt also bitte nicht lachen, mein erster Gedanke war:

*1. Aufg.:
1. NW*

U     "S1"
S     M     10.0
U(    
ON    "B1"
O     "Q2"
ON    "S1"
)     
R     M     10.0
U     M     10.0
=     "Q1"

*2. NW*

U     "S2"
S     M     10.1
U(    
ON    "B2"
O     "Q1"
ON    "S2"
)     
R     M     10.1
U     M     10.1
=     "Q2"


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2007)

Aufgabe 1:


```
U  "S1"
UN "S2"
U  "B1"
=  "Q1"


U  "S2"
Un "S1"
U  "B2"
=  "Q2"
```


----------



## Werner54 (17 Januar 2007)

*Verzögerung vorsehen*



315-2DP schrieb:


> den Motor durch einen Tastendruck nach hinten fahren lassen möchte, beim Druck auf den anderen Taster stoppen und bei einem weiteren Druck auf einen der beiden Taster wieder in die jeweilige Richtung bewegen


Hallo, 
falls der Stop-Taster entfällt, muß verhindert werden, dass beide Drehrichtungen verzögerungsfrei abwechseln.
Die Eigenrotation könnte sonst zu unerwünschten Geräuschen führen.


----------



## 315-2DP (17 Januar 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls der Stop-Taster entfällt, muß verhindert werden, dass beide Drehrichtungen verzögerungsfrei abwechseln.
> Die Eigenrotation könnte sonst zu unerwünschten Geräuschen führen.



Also das müsste ich in jedem Fall machen? Wenn ich das so machen würde wie in zotos Beispiel, für einen verstellbaren Anschlag an einer Schneidemaschine etwa, könnte ich ja einfach eine s_everz nach dem UND-Baustein setzen oder? 
Die Sekunden ergeben sich dann je nach Motor oder wie? 

Von der Bedienung wäre es ja irgendwie komisch, ich will z.B. ein 10cm werkstück schneiden, danach ein 90cm langes, muss ich ja jedesmal warten und das Einstellen wäre schwierig?!

Die zweite Aufgabe war eher nur so aus Interesse.

@zotos - THX das ist natürlich einfacher, SR-FF ist ja auch unnötig!


----------



## Werner54 (17 Januar 2007)

*mit S_averz*


```
U     "s1"
      Un    "s2"
      U     "b1"
      Un    "t2"
      =     "q1"
      U     "q1"
      L     S5t#2s
      Sa    "t1"
      U     "s2"
      Un    "s1"
      U     "b2"
      Un    "t1"
      =     "q2"
      U     "q2"
      L     S5t#2s
      Sa    "t2"
```


----------



## 315-2DP (17 Januar 2007)

Aber was ist denn wenn ich die Anlage einschalte und keiner der beiden Schütze hat angezogen, dann kann die Bedingung T1 oder T2 ja nie erfüllt sein oder versteh ich da was falsch? T1 & T1 sind doch S_AVERZ oder?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## Werner54 (17 Januar 2007)

*Nachlauftimer*



315-2DP schrieb:


> wenn ich die Anlage einschalte und keiner der beiden Schütze hat angezogen, dann kann die Bedingung T1 oder T2 ja nie erfüllt sein ...


 
Richtig, deshalb die Abfrage *UN* T1/T2. Die beiden Timer simulieren lediglich ein bißchen "Bremsweg".


----------



## 315-2DP (17 Januar 2007)

Achso ja klar, ja das ist eine gute Lösung danke!


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2007)

*Die 2. Aufgabe*

Die 2. Aufgabe


----------



## hugo (18 Januar 2007)

schau die mal den funktionsbaustein "actuator_UD" aus der freinen lib unter www.oscat.de an.
der kommt deinen wünschen schon sehr nahe
und stellt auch noch sicher das ein umschalten rechts nach links eine totzeit enthält um den motor / getriebe auslaufen zu lassen.


----------

